# Joe Meder whitetail



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

I shot this deer and was super pumped to finally get Joe to mount one of my whitetails. I think it turned out awesome but have had a few buddies say it doesn't look very good just wanted to see what your thoughts are.


----------



## Dgundy (10 mo ago)

you don't see that pose very often for a shoulder mount whitetail, but the taxidermy work is top notch, and it's a great buck.


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Mount looks good


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks awesome


----------



## V3x (10 mo ago)

Great work, very unique


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

It doesnt look too bad. The issue is you buck just has an ugly cape. People dont understand that, sometimes they dont look great and the cape is a big part of it. I have a buddy that killed a giant and was excited to get it back and it looks like crap next to his other that has a perfect cape. Same taxi mounted both also.


----------



## INHUNTR (Dec 7, 2021)

Shoulder mount looks good.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

I did it in that pose because that's the pose he was in when I shot him.(I like to try and mimic the last pose they were in) 
He knew something wasn't right and had his ears pined and was really trying hard to get my scent. He was 7 yards quarting to me ..I tucked the arrow right down the crease in his neck ..he went 5 yards. It is a very unique mount. Joe was a pleasure to work with and the attention to detail is second to none. Down to the little flap of skin in the corner of his eyes.. it's spot on!


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

pointndog said:


> It doesnt look too bad. The issue is you buck just has an ugly cape. People dont understand that, sometimes they dont look great and the cape is a big part of it. I have a buddy that killed a giant and was excited to get it back and it looks like crap next to his other that has a perfect cape. Same taxi mounted both also.


Yeah I knew that going in as well. He had a scar across his nose and had been in some fights. Joe asked me if I wanted a different cape. I wanted to keep him how he was. He also asked if I wanted his guy to repair the rack...nope!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Yeah I knew that going in as well. He had a scar across his nose and had been in some fights. Joe asked me if I wanted a different cape. I wanted to keep him how he was. He also asked if I wanted his guy to repair the rack...nope!


I am the same way, I always want my cape unless it is unrepairable. Joe does awesome work, most of my mounts are on forms he designed


----------



## wizzkid8631 (Jan 5, 2017)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Yeah I knew that going in as well. He had a scar across his nose and had been in some fights. Joe asked me if I wanted a different cape. I wanted to keep him how he was. He also asked if I wanted his guy to repair the rack...nope!



It’s all whatever you are looking for. I think it’s great personally.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Your buddies just wish they had stuck that old warrior instead of you.


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

What a monster. Congrats.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I like it, looks good and very nice deer.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Joe is a world class master taxidermist. I guess that doesn’t mean everyone will like his work, but I guarantee it’s top notch and anatomically correct.


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

I agree that the buck is awesome, but the cape doesn’t do it justice.


----------

